# Church, Lancashire



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Well there's been a few posts on this church the last couple of months and I shall throw my hat into the ring whilst I'm at it. I shall not name the church even though others have. I have visited this place twice this week alone, the first visit being interrupted by a couple from Western Australia and their two kids. They stayed an hour and were pleasant enough. My second visit I had the place all to myself for four hours mid afternoon onwards and you need to be alone in a place like this to really appreciate what it has to offer. I'm not a 'wham bam thank you ma'am' kind of Urban Explorer and I always take my tripod with me too.

Anyway, here's my images, see what you all think.

Here's some info first.

The church was consecrated on Monday, the 23rd of January, 1865. Representatives of the local Wesleyan, Baptist and Independent churches were present at the service. 

The total build cost of the church, nearby school and vicarage was £8,000.

The church, 120 ft. long and 53 ft. wide was built in the Early Pointed Gothic style from stone with pillars of polished red granite. Seating accommodation was provided for 1,000 people. The tower, which stands on the north side of the chancel, is surmounted by a spire 150 ft. in height. A small transept was built on the south side of the church. It was used originally as a pew for the Holt family but later the font was transferred to this chapel from its former position in the chancel. The church contains a baptistry for the immersion of adults. It is sunk in the chancel floor and is covered by an ornamental grating.

The Church held its final service in October 2007 and has since had repairs to the roof in the north aisle to prevent collapse. It is currently on the market for £200,000.

Cheers CH


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

That church is probably busier now than it was when it was open 

In all seriousness, very nice shots there! Love that last shot


----------



## sonyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> That church is probably busier now than it was when it was open






Some very nice shots there, love No. 2 and the last one!! Great lighting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> That church is probably busier now than it was when it was open
> 
> In all seriousness, very nice shots there! Love that last shot



Your probably right re visitors!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

Still nice to see it aint trashed,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 18, 2012)

Cracking pics there!! I love this church, nice little mooch


----------



## 3domfighter (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice one I might have a look at this one soon.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 18, 2012)

I loved this place ! Very nice photos & great use of light


----------



## freespirits (Aug 19, 2012)

very nice pics dude ,,,i do love churches such great features


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheers guys. It's an awesome little place and a very easy find. Sunset has the place just come alive because of the stained glass windows. Fantastically quiet place to relax after a hard day's shooting ;-)


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome pictures, church buildings really are something else...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

Well done mate and thanks for being discrete with the name etc. It is indeed a cracking little photo spot and your images are great. I love seeing an alternative take on a place I've been.

Thanks.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 25, 2012)

great set of pictures! considering the traffic this place has had its still looking great!


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

some brilliant photos there, wish i could get some like that.


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I've returned to this place a couple of times more since posting this post. It's a wonderful place just to go and sit and imagine all of the happy and interesting events that must have taken place over the years. I am thinking of returning with a model shortly and should this happen, I'll post a few images for you all to see.

Cheers CH


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 29, 2012)

I had no idea when doing this place back in May it would end up being so popular lol! You can see why though, an amazing building - Covered it well fella, nice one!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 8, 2012)

Crocodile Hunter said:


> I am thinking of returning with a model shortly and should this happen, I'll post a few images for you all to see.



At this point my mind is going into overdrive!

On a serious note though, I cannot believe the stuff left behind.
I felt sure the God squad would have taken the bible from the lecturn, those things cannot be cheap.


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Snakebite, my model plans are currently being drawn up and should take place within a couple of weeks or so. I visited another church near Halifax recently and everything has gone and I mean everything. Font, pulpit, pews, lecturn, ground floor stained glass windows even (which were sold at auction I heard). This is one lovely little church.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 21, 2012)

You have a great eye for detail mate,and the composition of your shots is spot on. 

These are the best shots i have seen of this beautiful church. It's been in my diary pending a visit, must make it reality very soon


----------



## whitelaw (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah, I see this old organ had already started its decline into unplayability. The Great organ, labelled "Out of use". Pipes missing - no doubt the result of thieves, and three diapason pipes laid out on the pews. As any organist will tell you, they take on a life of their own - they have personalities, and become entities in themselves, sometimes, malevolent. I have certainly played a few in my time that were vicious little sods, intent on making an organists life hell on earth. Perhaps, though, this one wasn't. Perhaps it was just crying out for a little love and care that the Parish finance committee, with its dwindling congregation and dwindling resources could not afford. Shutting down an entire department is not a decision taken lightly, and I am quite sure the organist would look wistfully at that silent manual, and its stops with a heavy heart. 

May it, and all its past organists rest in peace.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2012)

Some good photo's there of a nice church, shame it has ended up like that.


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 12, 2012)

That sir, was a good report


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

beautiful shots u have there....u had a good day for light too

Its strange to see such artefacts left behind, lets hope they remain there!

thanx for sharin ur wonderful visit


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 14, 2012)

very nice shots indeed. I like this place lots


----------



## wherever i may roam (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice indeed....


----------



## birdinanaviary (Nov 18, 2012)

great shots, yeh the organs not fairing well now is it  shame


----------



## karltrowitz (Nov 23, 2012)

I just hope someone buys it before it does get trashed. Beautiful building.


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 23, 2012)

some great photos...love the close ups! 

i do visit lots of churches and churchyards (not just derelicts)...some fantastic detailing on some of them!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the look of this, your pics really do it justice.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Derelict churches float my boat, wish this was nearer!!


----------



## whitelaw (Dec 9, 2012)

"Great out of use" says the legend. So this organ was already in poor repair before it suffered the attention of the metal thieves. One wonders how the meeting of the parish finance committee went when the poor long suffering organist told them that the instrument was becoming unplayable. 

No doubt, the parish worthies (non-musicians, obviously) thought that "two keyboards were enough". I can only imagine the sadness with which the organist wrote that notice and placed it over the stops. No doubt, the parish worthies felt very self-satisfied as they "saved the money". I can imagine the organist, sitting there Sunday after Sunday, automatically reaching for the great open diapason before remembering that the most powerful section of the instrument was now silent.

Now, the whole instrument is silent - and permanently so. Mice now scurry through the wind chests and the soundboards will be warped beyond repair. Many of the pipes are missing, and it would be far too costly even to remove it and install it eleewhere.

It will end its days, like so many of its counterparts as lengths of twisted metal in a skip.

A sad end.


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. Spot on!


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 10, 2012)

grand report and imagery i enjoyed looking at this gem!


----------

